# Nutsage control in bermuda field



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

This year I am starting to see a lot of nutsage in my fields never delt with it before guessing it has been all the wet weather causing it who knows. So what is my best action on getting rid of it? What heribside has work best to kill the nutsage in bermuda hay.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I sprayed Outrider this year . It is very slow acting but seems to be doing a good job. Also there is Sedgehammer but I have never used it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

broadriverhay said:


> I sprayed Outrider this year . It is very slow acting but seems to be doing a good job. Also there is Sedgehammer but I have never used it.


Outrider gets rid of Johnson grass better than any product that I am aware of. You can use it on fescue pasture IF you have your sprayer accurately calibrated. I sprayed my sons river bottom field last fall and there is not a single sprig of it this year.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Vol said:


> Outrider gets rid of Johnson grass better than any product that I am aware of. You can use it on fescue pasture IF you have your sprayer accurately calibrated. I sprayed my sons river bottom field last fall and there is not a single sprig of it this year.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I know outrider works great on Johnson grass but are you saying that it worked really well for the nutsage also?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ranger518 said:


> I know outrider works great on Johnson grass but are you saying that it worked really well for the nutsage also?


https://www.valent.com/Data/Labels/2016-ORD-0001.pdf

See page 9.

Regards, Mike


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I was very yellow and looked to be dying when I cut my first cutting of Bermuda. It did turn the Bermuda a lighter shade of green but no permanent damage. Bermuda looks great now.


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

Outrider is very good on nutsedges, especially yellow.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Thanks guys I tried some Sedgehammer at 1oz a acre and it took about 3 weeks to kill it but it did a verry good job on purple and yellow nutsage.


----------

